

Ten Classic Electronic Toys And Their Modern Equivalents - anderzole
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2010/05/ten-amazing-classic-electronic-toys-and-their-modern-equivalents/

======
pavelludiq
Wow, i didn't know that the coolest toy I ever had was called an "Erector
Set", now i know what i want for Christmas :D

